# Engadged Buddhist would like a chat about TTC



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello there 

I am a engaged Buddhist and have been for 5 years properly I always followed the path of the Buddha as my aunt has always done but I was just wondering if there was anyone out there like myself that finds it hard to have mindfulness though treatment. I have had 6 months clomid all BFN and 3 IUI also BFN currently waiting for letter from Bart's for IVF.

Anyone like to chat  

Kitten


----------



## nilu (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi Kitten,
I am a buddhist by religion too. I recently had icsi at guys. Got a bfp then it m/c at 3 weeks. Iam still trying to put myself together as it happned in sept just went. I kept asking did i do some bad karma in my previous life to have lost twin souls ? I kept asking what did I ever do ? My whole family are practising buddhists. As it happned on wed last week, by sat my tears were uncontrollable. This was my first icsi cycle as well. I got my dh to come with me to our local buddhist temple. Took flowers and incense and we both prayed for their little souls for their short stay. After that I felt a bit better. I know some ppl might find that completely insane. I have been ttc for 3 years and  Iam 36 and my dh is 39. I want to try again and with the blessings of the triple gems of the buddha, hopefully we will succeed kitten. its very hard to be mindful at times like that. we follow the teravada tradition of buddhism which is popular in srilanka,burma,Thailand so on.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello Nilu   so sorry about your lost souls I do not follow a pacific path just Buddhism in general as I'm not sure which one relates to me best Ive been reading a lot of Mahayana (probably spelt wrong as I'm dyslexic) I also find it hard to be mindfull when I have BFN, tomorrow will be the anniversary of my little lost soul 11 years ago its easier now to cope with I'm about to start IVF next, month is my first appointment and have been meditating to keep the good karma going  .

You say your whole family is Buddhist how wonderful it just me and my aunt in my family although DH  a believer.


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi there!

I practise buddhism, although Jewish by birth, and am currently doing IUI. Yes, it is hard at times to keep positive when you chant/ meditate and things don't seem to go the way it should. I just try to chant every day and keep positive and change my karma and pray that we will get our BFP. DH is buddhist also(he introduced me) and we practise SGI -Japanese Buddhism.

Nam Myoho Renge Kyo

XXX


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning Pixie



I do the basic chant one as I only remember it well (um many pad-me um) I think that the correct spelling not sure    can you recomend any?

Hope you don't mind me asking but who do you pray to as I'm not religus, I get confused see my MIL is Mormon and my family are supposed to be CE  step dad is roman Catholic and I as you no a practising Buddhist   what a mixture.


----------



## MsAsian (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Kitten,

I am also a Buddhist (Theravada) and my family too. I had ICSI/IVF in Aug and now pg with twins. My family back home is doing lot of religious activities for me and my babies as I could not take part in any since I came here. I will be going home soon and hope everything will be fine.
I believe I must have done something in my past lives that had made it hard for me in this life. But, I know that I have lived a good life and I will be able to overcome my karma by doing good in this life. 

MsAsian


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

MsAsian Congrats on your BFP and twins wow I think thats well erned Karma don't you   Ive been reading up on Teravada Buddhism and again I agree with there side of things so it looks like I am a Teravada Buddhist  ,  Ive seen your name on here somewhere before  .

I found meditating helped me a lot when I was having a bad patch in my life I suffer with panic attacks but not as much now.

Do you have any good chants sweete.


----------



## MsAsian (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi again,

I practice (is this the correct word? anyway) 3 chants but I am not sure how you refer to them in English  
We say "Rathana", "Maha Mangala" and "Karaneeya Meththa" chants (I think the names are from Paali)
I chant them in bed, which my husband says I should not do; anyway, by the time I get to the last I am almost asleep.

I am only able to do breathing meditation ("Aanapana sathi" again Paali I think) and I am pathetic at keeping my mind in one place.

MsAsian


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you MsAsian I shall look them up I should really look at all my book soon I do have loads mantra's in there and guided meditations (visual) and breathing.


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi kitten, the chant that I say is nam myoho renge kyo. It's quite easy and it helps in many ways. If you want more info then u can google ego buddishm.


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi kitten, sorry that was a typo it is sgi buddihism.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks pixilou I shall, how has your weekend been, I had to work but having a lazy sunday well I say lazy I had to move the stridder out of living room it was driving me insane


----------

